# Tetanus



## staypuff (Nov 14, 2008)

Are there any home remedies for tetanus, if you get it doesn't it kill you eventually? Wouldn't this be really important if you were off-grid and had no hospital or in an emergency without a hospital?


----------



## CVORNurse (Oct 19, 2008)

staypuff said:


> Are there any home remedies for tetanus, if you get it doesn't it kill you eventually? Wouldn't this be really important if you were off-grid and had no hospital or in an emergency without a hospital?


As a nurse, I will say that I have never hear of a home remedy for tetanus. I have heard it can be a horribly painful disease, causing the muscles to spasm, hence the name Lockjaw. But a tetanus booster shot is good for at least 10 yrs, so I would go get one now if it has been a while. Then you don't have to worry for a while.


----------



## Akonnon (Nov 14, 2008)

Good question. Although, I'm almost positive that there can't be a home remedy for tetanus.


----------



## dunappy (Nov 11, 2008)

Nope there are not any home remedies. Either get the vaccine to help prevent it or go to the DR. Remember that Tetanus doesn't develop Immediately, you have a few days after a wound to get to a Dr for treatment. 

My mom managed to save a horse from tetanus way back in the early 50's before vaccinations were widely available. And horses are more suceptible to tetanus then even humans. 

seems to me that it gettting vaccinated for diseases that could kill you ( ie tetanus and rabies) is far better then waiting until something happens and then have to worry about getting treated for it. 

I have routine vaccinations for Tetanus and Rabies. I'd rather prevent then risk dying.


----------



## leprechaun (Nov 17, 2008)

Are tetanus vaccines commercial available for storage or something you can only get at a doctor? It would probably be important to have some if you were unable to access medical attention at a homestead.


----------



## ke4sky (Oct 21, 2008)

Best is to keep your vacinations and medical records current to ensure you have had a tetanus toxoid booster within 10 years. See:

Vaccines: VPD-VAC/Tetanus/main page


----------



## wetbandit (Nov 17, 2008)

dunappy said:


> I'd rather prevent then risk dying.


Me too......Isn't that the whole reason we are here anyways?


----------

